
GirlInYourShirt: $75 Buys Your Startup Marketing For A Day  - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/13/girlinyourshirt-75-buys-your-startup-marketing-for-a-day/
======
brk
Based on the ship-to info, she is in Jackson, OH. Population 6184.

$75 is pretty cheap, but the in-person exposure is worth $0, so what she is
really selling is her ability to promote you online.

It's a novel idea, but really not terribly innovative, although I give her
credit for making herself a business in a town that probably doesn't have a
ton of employment opportunities for her. The hardest thing for her to overcome
will be the fact that people tend to tune out paid shills like this.

She would be better off building up an online persona and name and then more
gradually easing into this. OR, make the site "gangofgirlsinyourshirt.com".
Sign up franchisees at top colleges across the US, and for $1000/day 50 hot
girls promote your brand for the day.

~~~
alberto24
here's how leora did it - she's in nyc which is a larger population than
6,184. <http://www.centernetworks.com/leora-zellman-booth-babe>

her butt went for $30, arm $10

~~~
brk
She is charging $30/ _hr_ , and is also going to tech tradeshows. That too is
an interesting angle, although not very unique. I have been to many
tradeshows, and have seen a lot of hot-to-semi-hot girls walking around clad
in various T-shirts.

If your target market is mid-20's guys, I think this angle could have some
merit. If your target market is the "average" consumer or corporation, I'm not
sure how much marketshare you are really going to get from a pair of tits or
an ass logo.

I think the real angle for these girls is to do a "Social Media Starter Kit".
This T-Shirt girl would be better off not just "mentioning" the product and
flickr and twitter, but setting up accounts for these companies and "seeding"
the social media sites, then handing the keys over with a bit of training to
the organizations. Basically teach the companies that want to leverage social
media but don't know where to start how to jump in.

That would likely be a week-long effort, and she could probably charge
$3000/wk, based on what I've seen from the current crop of wanna-be SEO hacks.

------
russ
I'm saving my $75 for HotGirlInYourShirt.

~~~
tlrobinson
[Insert joke about how I'm saving _my_ $75 for HotGirlNotWearingAnyShirt]

------
kschrader
The startups that take advantage of this are clearly going to be the cream of
the crop.

------
boucher
The video has no personality, and since that's all that she's really selling,
she may have a tough time.

~~~
tlrobinson
Let's be honest, she's selling more than her "personality".

~~~
yan
She'll have to work on selling her "personality" once she hits 30..

------
blackguardx
I like her business model.

------
maryrosecook
Um, I think I can put on a shirt that reads 'the perceptron' and save myself
$75.

------
geuis
Definitely innovative. Within days we're going to see immediate knockoffs.
Similar thing with milliondollarhomepage.

~~~
jwilliams
> Definitely innovative.

Yeah. Bonus points for innovation -- Hopefully that will get rewarded before
said knockoffs come along.

------
nilio
Has anyone seen that she's at it again with <http://inYourShirt.TV>? Seems
like they killed the thread on here that was promoting it:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=425555>

I sure hope they resurrect that soon as she's doing a great job.

------
dmoney
Ingenious way to get free clothes.

------
jrockway
How long until someone mails in a shirt made from a transparent shower
curtain?

Ah, the internets...

------
Dilpil
The attention economy is a beautiful thing. Literally.

------
alaskamiller
iJustine: pay attention

------
Brushfire
I rate this an F. And an extra F- for Arrington.

------
DaniFong
Clever. :-)

------
josefresco
Jeremy Schoemaker called, he wants his schtick back.

